# Kahr cm40



## smitty (Feb 19, 2012)

Ive been reading about the kahr cm40. I was wanting a little feed back on the it. I havent been able to find one so far. Just wondering if anyone here has one already. Thanks Adam


----------



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes I've got one I'm still breaking in , only about 100 rd.'s fired . I like it , I've got a Crimson Trace sight on it which makes finding a cross draw holster for it difficult but I'm still looking .
LRO76


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I own a 9mm. I'd buy the 9 for the extra round and reduced recoil. Otherwise a fine gun. for something that small. Make sure your self defense ammo runs in it.


----------



## FelixD (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought a CM40 about two years ago. I like the gun, small, compact, etc. The only concern you may have is recoil. If you are a new shooter the recoil can be stout. I find the recoil manageable and the CM40 easier to control than a Keltec PM9 and on a par with the Ruger LC9/LC9s. The bore sits low to the hand and the grip area wider than the others which I think helps control the recoil. It is only a 5rd magazine, but I carry a spare in my pocket.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All Kahrs are designed for people with small to medium sized hands. I like the guns for their quality, but they just don't fit me very well. I still own a K-9 and a K-40, but I'm mainly keeping them to give to female family members.


----------



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

What's the best holster for cm40 in cross-draw position 11:00 or 1:00 position , I've got Crimson Trace on it ?


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought a CM4043 six months ago. It is truly a fine crafted gun. It shoots anything... anything you feed it! Easy to break down and clean! Everyone says "It shoots better than I do!" Unfortunately I can't hit the broad side of a barn with it!
I think what most of us forget is no gun shoots straight if it doesn't fit your hand! I'm one of those guys that have to squeeze into an Xtra large glove. The grip bounces around in my palm like a 3 bank, pool shot.
If you have a big hand beware. The grip has room for my index finger and less than half of my ring finger. Bought 2 extended shot clips, (not cheap) and it at least keeps the pistol from flying out of my hand. Everyone loves this pistol for it's accuracy but I can't keep 6 shots in a 12" circle. It also was my first DA trigger and I hated it! Trigger travel is at least 3/4" with no resistance just before she fires. I actually put one in the roof trying to take up slack before I finished my aim... very embarrassing!
There is just too much room in my grip to keep a .40 cal. in one place. The 9mm might be fine but frankly I'd deliver more stopping power with a .22 HP! At least I can put 10 in a 2" circle.
The good points are the craftsmanship, the mfrs. pride in customer satisfaction and quality components. I can completely cover the pistol, even with the extended mag. with my open palm. It works well with a nylon pocket liner and it's light enough that it won't drop your drawers around your ankles. Believe me there is nothing wrong with this piece, it's just made for a smaller hand.
I bought mine from Bud'sgunshop.com. $368.00 with laser sites. The laser also takes up some of the very limited trigger guard room. Even that is SubCompact!


----------

